# Colonel William (Bill) Claggett



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2012)

Recieved this from the Hussar Net who got it from the Strathconna Net:



> As we have previously announced, it is with great sadness that we note the sudden death of Bill Claggett on February 3, 2012, loving husband of Heather Ann Claggett.
> 
> A funeral service was held in Florida in February but the family would like to host a celebration of Bill’s life on June 23, 2012 in Kingston, Ontario at the Fort Frontenac Officer’s Mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Jun 2012)

So sad; RIP, Bill


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Jun 2012)

RIP, Bill. A black hat to the end!

 :tank2:


----------

